
Show HN: Cosmic JS: A Better Way to Manage Content - tonyspiro
https://cosmicjs.com/
======
fiatjaf
Is it like like [http://contentful.com/](http://contentful.com/) or
[http://osmek.com/](http://osmek.com/)?

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand it. How do I get the content from CosmicJS to my website?
Ajax calls? How I implement the client-side stuff?

~~~
tonyspiro
There are a few client libraries available for:

Node [https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-
node](https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-node)

Browser: [https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-
browser](https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-browser)

PHP: [https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-
php](https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-php)

And checkout some examples: [https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-
examples](https://github.com/cosmicjs/cosmicjs-examples)

